# Akar valaki



## ienakiko

Hi!! can you help me please with this?? I'd like to translate it to English:

Akar/tud valaki vigyázni a törpenyulamra aug.14-20-ig?
Nagyon cuki


Thanks a lot!


----------



## jazyk

It means something like:

Does anybody want or can take care of my rabbit from August 14 to August 20?
It is very cute.


----------



## Zsanna

It may not be important to precise but a "törpenyúl" is a smaller type (miniture?) rabbit than the average. 
(Unless that's the one that bites.)


----------



## ienakiko

Thanks!! I appreciate your help!! xD


----------

